# My 91 se-r



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

Well here is the thing that drains my pockets every month.




















custom exhaust
ps header
K&N WAI
#1 Strut Bar
Potenza RE950's
Recaro Seats
Mobile 1 Syn
NGK .30


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you get some bigger pics... I can't really make them out from accross the room.


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, yeah I'll shrik them later, just wanted to put them on


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

This car is fast. I know from experience. But wait I have a picture to add also.


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

What did use to paint your rims black? I was thinking about getting so b13 se-r rims instead of b14 se-r rims and painting them black. And you tire looks a little low on air...lol


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

i just used some flat black paint, but I plan to use gloss and see what they look like =), the paint looks ok though


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

wheels looks sweet! i would paint those black too!


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

thankies


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

nice car, looks good from the back too, I almost didn't recognize it from that angle


----------

